# I can't believe I'm doing this



## explodingvarmints

Very well put! I appreciate your thoughts. I actually had thought of posting on the 'ladies forum' a while back with the whole dating thing. I didn't do it so I could avoid the bashing that would certainly follow from the the 'crew':lol:. Only two P.M.'s with a sarcastic tone I can take.:lol:.. they _may_ remain nameless:evil:. 



ladyfisher22 said:


> Being recently single.... and being an outdoors woman, I have to tell you, you need someone that DOES enjoy the out of doors like you. I have a friend who's wife claimed to enjoy it and after 10 years of marriage she tells him when he can and can't go out and play in the field. That's no fun! You need to express yourself and have someone understand you and want what you want. Your mate should enjoy the same things as you... because spending time hunting and fishing or any other hobby with someone you love is so much more fun than doing it alone... or at least I think so. I have tried in the past dating people that have never handled a gun or a rod, and I think they were a little intimidated by me trying to get them into it.
> 
> Keep posting here... I bet some single gals might PM you for a river date!
> Maybe M-S should start a Forum on Michigan-Outdoors Singles!


----------



## explodingvarmints

Thank you very much for your input ladies. As worried as I was to post, you all have been nothing less then a class act.... which I would expect, and hope to find from 'sportspersons' ( is that P.C.?) You all have an open invite for the Detroit River walleye run on my boat. Perhaps some of the single members (I'm talking females Michigander:lol would like to meet up for a trip or 2. I have not changed my profile yet, but I intend to soon. Please feel free to add any other suggestions, as this seems to be a somewhat daunting task.


----------



## RIVER LADY

explodingvarmints said:


> Thank you very much for your input ladies. As worried as I was to post, you all have been nothing less then a class act.... which I would expect, and hope to find from 'sportspersons' ( is that P.C.?) You all have an open invite for the Detroit River walleye run on my boat. Perhaps some of the single members (I'm talking females Michigander:lol would like to meet up for a trip or 2. I have not changed my profile yet, but I intend to soon. Please feel free to add any other suggestions, as this seems to be a somewhat daunting task.


 
See Matt, it's pretty easy to just being yourself huh? I think it suits you best.


----------



## Firecracker

being youreself is ALWAYS the best thing to do. 
I dont believe starting out any relationship based on Lies & Secrets are going to be going Far. My first Marriage was bad for just THAT reason. 
I wish you the best of Luck, but dont try too hard.

* good things come to those who wait* 
I hate to go thru Hell for 13 Years, then me and Mike met online and neither was looking for more then Sex. Been together sense Day 1 , he is my best friend and he is my Soulmate


----------



## explodingvarmints

Just as I was thinking "man, this is actually working", it died off. I got two messages askng the following:
"How much time do you actually spend hunting and fishing?" I stated that I go to Sask. Canada usually every other year for 6 days for deer, fish every Saturday and Sunday that I can, pheasant hunt and deer hunt around home when I have the time, and love to take friends out with me whenever possible. Answer: "Oh, okay."

The other was a girl from the Alpena area that lives down here now. No response to the same answer.

Now I'm not the most patient guy around, but I can certainly see that this dating site may not be the answer. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Firecracker

Quit looking,,,,,,,, 

Sorry but you quit looking it will come to you.....


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

I agree, STOP LOOKING. I believe everything and everybody happens for a reason, good or bad. Live your life and let her come to you, time is on your side!


----------



## Hawker

You ladies are too kind. He shouldn't even be looking. He has no time for a girlfriend much less a wife and family.

Sorry, 'varmints, but until boredom with inflatables changes your priorities, take up **** hunting for something to do in the darktime. :yikes:


----------



## contrary2ordinary

Hawker said:


> You ladies are too kind. He shouldn't even be looking. He has no time for a girlfriend much less a wife and family.
> 
> Sorry, 'varmints, but until boredom with inflatables changes your priorities, take up **** hunting for something to do in the darktime. :yikes:


People that look at match.com profiles and worry about whether or not someone is marriage material crack me up. What happened to going out and having a couple drinks to see if you hit it off. Its dating not a job interview.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Hawker said:


> You ladies are too kind. He shouldn't even be looking. He has no time for a girlfriend much less a wife and family.
> 
> Sorry, 'varmints, but until boredom with inflatables changes your priorities, take up **** hunting for something to do in the darktime. :yikes:


 
You are joking, right? C'mon, please just say "I'm yanking his chain". 
You are, aren't you?


----------



## booker81

After post #18, I don't think she's joking.... 

Matt, all I gotta say is that there are women who would take what you've written and say "I wanna go!". I was one - and I married a guy who put a lot more time into hunting, fishing and shooting than you do. 

I had no problem hunting even when I was pregnant as long as I could fit into some sort of hunting gear - I was successfully goose and grouse hunting up til I was hospitalized from that dang appendicitis. I attempted to gun hunt less than two weeks post op - while 7 months preggo. I couldn't so I hung out in the cabin, and when hubby got a deer, I processed it.

I FULLY intend on taking the baby out hunting this fall with me as possible. When it's not too cold, I'll bow hunt from a ground blind with her, otherwise she'll stay in the cabin with any inlaws that come up (my mom often does), or take turns with hubby. She will be fishing with us this summer - they make approved infant life jackets/outfits for a reason - to take babies in boats. 

I actually have more time for my hobbies now that I'm a stay at home mom, and you can bet 99% of them are outdoors or involve the outdoors, and you can bet I'm including our kid. 

Matt, just keep being the same. Don't get too wound up over some chick online if she doesn't respond or reply. Keep your profile up, but don't make it the be all and end all of your life. Maybe the right lady is on there, just hasn't found you. Maybe you'll end up meeting her through a friend. Maybe it will be tomorrow, maybe it will be in a year. You aren't old by any means - I didn't start dating my husband until he was 33. There wasn't anything wrong with him, he just didn't have time for some girl who would complain about his hunting and fishing. I found out before him I didn't have the time for some guy who wanted to play video games all the time. We hooked up, and look where that got us LOL! He got 400 acres, I got three boats and more hunting and fishing gear. I'm pleased with the deal!


----------



## RIVER LADY

booker81 said:


> After post #18, I don't think she's joking....


I will have to wait for her to confirm...........if she does.


----------



## Joe Archer

explodingvarmints said:


> Just as I was thinking "man, this is actually working", it died off. I got two messages askng the following:
> "How much time do you actually spend hunting and fishing?" I stated that I go to Sask. Canada usually every other year for 6 days for deer, fish every Saturday and Sunday that I can, pheasant hunt and deer hunt around home when I have the time, and love to take friends out with me whenever possible. Answer: "Oh, okay."
> 
> The other was a girl from the Alpena area that lives down here now. No response to the same answer.
> 
> Now I'm not the most patient guy around, but I can certainly see that this dating site may not be the answer. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Who were these ladies agin? 
<----<<<


----------



## Dave Ash

Matt, Leave the picture ... I got lucky, I am not going to lie. I fish 250-300 days a year and hunt a little on the side. I spend more money on fishing then I do on just about anything else. (that has changed a little) I come home stinking like fish ALOT!! Now that being said. I have had 3-4 major girlfriends in my life. All of which relationships over 2 years and one being 8 years. 2 were from the city and 2 were from to sticks. All of them knew getting into it I LOVED the outdoors and fishing. I told them up front that if they could not handle that they knew were the door was. I have fished with all of them. The lady I am with now (god bless her heart) is a city girl who to a point is hooked on fishing. I have yet to get her up at 1 am to hunt kings on the pier, but she has fished in everything else. She full well knows and understands what fishing means to me and how me not fishing makes me (really grumpy). 
The funny part about it is fish with her father ALOT and her mother thinks we are damn near crazy. She will have nothing to do with any of our fishing trips. 

Anyway the point of the story is to take the time to find someone not that you can live with, but that you can't live without. The deer may scare some away, but those are the ones that prolly will not understand or try to understand the who's , what, where and when's of a outdoorsman


BTW Video games are not bad, I play on a few pro leagues for them and it takes NONE of my time away from my old lady I work second shift 3pm-1am. She works first. I play games after she goes to bed at night because anyone that has every worked 2nd shift knows that you cant go to sleep before 3 am


Dave


----------



## Joe Archer

The bottom line is that you just have to have your priorities straight. I mean it is much better to find out you are sexually compatible but couldn't fall in love than it is to fall in love and find out that you are not sexually compatible! 
<----<<<


----------



## booker81

Dave Ash said:


> BTW Video games are not bad, I play on a few pro leagues for them and* it takes NONE of my time away from my old lady* I



Key words  My ex would rather play video games than speak, eat, etc. It got mighty lonely living with him....


----------



## explodingvarmints

Hawker said:


> You ladies are too kind. He shouldn't even be looking. He has no time for a girlfriend much less a wife and family.
> 
> Sorry, 'varmints, but until boredom with inflatables changes your priorities, take up **** hunting for something to do in the darktime. :yikes:


Lets back this bus up a little. 

Out of State deer hunting trips: 6 days every other year
In State up North deer hunting trips: 4 days per year tops
Deer hunting behind my home: maybe 15 days per year, a couple hours each.
Fishing: Saturday afternoons, or Sundays, when I can: Maybe two to 3 times per month, for a couple hours to a half day.
Phesant hunts: one Pelee Island hunt per year = 4 days. Maybe 3 to 4 half day trips.
That doesn't make me a un-suitable boyfriend/husband/father in any way! While I appreciate your input, that was indeed a little harsh...don't you think???? Blow ups!!!! C'mon. There will be a time (God willing) that I will have a family, and need to find a happy medium. It's a give and take, every relationship is to some degree, you have to find a balance. Should I have a newborn at home someday you better believe that hunting and fishing WILL take a back seat. Family Is ALWAYS #1. Knowing that my son or daughter or wife will be able to join me in the field at some point in time ...... win win. I have taken your advice of adding additional pictures to my profile, Thank you for that tidbit. Well, that's enough Dr. Phil speak for me today.


----------



## Hawker

Nope, wasn't kidding at all. Despite your rosy prognostications, ladies, I'm a demographer. I know the numbers all too well.

However, Matt's elaborations on his schedule make me more hopeful for him. And he's using language, i.e., "happy medium," "balance," "give and take," which, if included in his profile, will probably earn him more interest.


----------



## ladyfisher22

Uh okay Hawker... Not trying to be a [email protected]& or anything, but I think you are more of a downer than demographer. 

Here Matt is looking for helpful input... and you slam him. Er at least you are slamming his attempt to be honest and up front with what he expects. Shame on any woman for not understanding and expecting only what he presents.

Too many times men marry women hoping they won't change and women marry men hoping they will change. I think with my most recent "break-up" I have learned that you should love someone just the way they are and not expect things to "change" once you are married. At least Matt is throwing out there what he loves to do with his hobbies, etc.... wanting someone to love him for that. 

Matt, it may be discouraging... as I have been in that place all too many times, but don't settle for less than what you want. She shouldn't either. There are MANY women out there that will appreciate your love and enthusiasm for being outdoors. Don't anticipate, relax and let things come to you as they do. 





Hawker said:


> Nope, wasn't kidding at all. Despite your rosy prognostications, ladies, I'm a demographer. I know the numbers all too well.
> 
> However, Matt's elaborations on his schedule make me more hopeful for him. And he's using language, i.e., "happy medium," "balance," "give and take," which, if included in his profile, will probably earn him more interest.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Hawker said:


> *Nope, wasn't kidding at all.* *Despite your rosy prognostications, ladies, I'm a demographer. I know the numbers all too well.*
> 
> That is a shame. I was really hoping that you were joking in some odd way.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but it appears you believe that, because you are a "demographer" you have the god given right to cast the first stone at someone's vulnerability?????
> 
> If so, no wonder it "appears" you have been handed a bad dose of reality in you lilfe time. Learn from the lesson and the lesson will be complete.  Good luck.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> Matt, someone told me this a while back.
> 
> "Guard your mind well and those that you allow to reside within, however, rip the door to your heart wide open........"
> 
> Just be patient some one spectacular is coming to you. Believe it and she will be there before you know it.


----------



## RIVER LADY

SpawnSac27 said:


> You all are just too cool and laid back. I was hopin' for a better response than that! :lol: Can't at least one of you tell me to fo f*** myself? :evilsmile


 
Well, if you insist.:evil: Didn't in the first place because [email protected]#'s usually do that naturally.:lol: Which you will probably end up doing if you keep posting entising us women.:lol::lol::lol:

You're a riot.


----------



## Michigander1

SpawnSac27 said:


> You all are just too cool and laid back. I was hopin' for a better response than that! :lol: Can't at least one of you tell me to fo f*** myself? :evilsmile[/quote Most the Hens are cool here as you can tell.They do as they are told and all is good ,Mich


----------



## RIVER LADY

Michigander1 said:


> SpawnSac27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are just too cool and laid back. I was hopin' for a better response than that! :lol: Can't at least one of you tell me to fo f*** myself? :evilsmile[/quote Most the Hens are cool here as you can tell.They do as they are told and all is good ,Mich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction Mich, "We do as we please".
Click to expand...


----------



## SpawnSac27

Ah, my first encounter in a thread with the world-famous Riverlady. I swear to god, 4 different times fishing this spring I mentioned something about this site and someone said something about Riverlady. What's the deal here?


----------



## 1wildchild

Michigander1 said:


> SpawnSac27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are just too cool and laid back. I was hopin' for a better response than that! :lol: Can't at least one of you tell me to fo f*** myself? :evilsmile[/quote Most the Hens are cool here as you can tell.They do as they are told and all is good ,Mich
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sweeite,,,,you keep on believing that :evilsmile
Click to expand...


----------



## RIVER LADY

SpawnSac27 said:


> Ah, my first encounter in a thread with the world-famous Riverlady. I swear to god, 4 different times fishing this spring I mentioned something about this site and someone said something about Riverlady. What's the deal here?


 
World famous for biggest BS'er maybe.:lol: 

River Lady is a figment of many fishermen's imagination. Don't you believe those lie's they speak. 

I'm just a simple woman addicted to fishing, that's all. Nothing special. Well, besides the fact that I am very lucky.:evil:


----------



## wyldkat49766

Michigander1 said:


> SpawnSac27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are just too cool and laid back. I was hopin' for a better response than that! :lol: Can't at least one of you tell me to fo f*** myself? :evilsmile
> 
> 
> 
> Most the Hens are cool here as you can tell.They do as they are told and all is good ,Mich
Click to expand...

Thats what we LET you think.....
Now get back in the basement and finish cleaning up my tackle.


----------



## SpawnSac27

This is what I wanted to see...A little excitement in this forum. Dang women, can't provide no excitement...


----------



## Ron Matthews

River Lady is No figment of the Imagination!
Now that Your "World Famous" Will You sign this pic for me? Can ya? will ya? Hmm? Pleeeease???

GOT FISH?


----------



## 1wildchild

Funny, I thought YOU were her imaginary friend!


----------



## SpawnSac27

The stories I heard weren't about steelhead...What else can she do? :lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews

:yikes:
Kill Deer!


----------



## RIVER LADY

SpawnSac27 said:


> The stories I heard weren't about steelhead...What else can she do? :lol:


I told you don't believe those lie's they speak.


----------



## RIVER LADY

1wildchild said:


> Funny, I thought YOU were her imaginary friend!


 
No Barb,trust me, he's real. He's only imaginary when I day dream of.....well nevermind.:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ron Matthews said:


> River Lady is No figment of the Imagination!
> Now that Your "World Famous" Will You sign this pic for me? Can ya? will ya? Hmm? Pleeeease???
> 
> GOT FISH?


Sure baby, I'll even seal with a kiss for you.:evil:

I'll sign it.............Michigan-Sportsman world famous BS'er. :lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews

1wildchild said:


> Funny, I thought YOU were her imaginary friend!


Nope I'm Real..
The stories you've heard, I'm sure They're imaginary:lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews

RIVER LADY said:


> No Barb,trust me, he's real. He's only imaginary when I day dream of.....well nevermind.:lol:


 
Don't get her started:rant:
We can't "get it on" till November!!!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ron Matthews said:


> Don't get her started:rant:
> We can't "get it on" till November!!!!!


 
And then it's "ON" Baby.:evil:


----------



## SpawnSac27

See, now this is getting interesting...


----------



## Ron Matthews

One time we went camping and it was really cold so we had to.....:evilsmile


----------



## Fish Eye

Huntinggirl said:


> Try this instead,
> Wetlandhunter got approval from Steve to start this group.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fo....php?groupid=8


Definitely in need of some quality control. These photos are examples of what NOT to post in your singles ad. OK, once again, let's petition Steve for a Sexy Outdoor Singles forum. Sturgeon girl and I will act as hosts and moderators.


----------

